# Canadian Commander In Iraq



## Avary (5 Jan 2005)

> *Iraq commander is Canadian, eh?*
> By PETER WORTHINGTON
> Toronto Sun
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Jan 2005)

What else can one say?


----------



## Baloo (5 Jan 2005)

Interesting. That is a very high position, and I must say he seems to be doing a great job. Keep serving well, sir.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jan 2005)

Peter Worthington may be biting of a bit much there when he says that MGen Natynczyk will be a good candidate for CDS.   There are numerous LGen officers outranking him.   

He is the third of my CO's who have filled that position down in Ft Hood.   The previous two were Generals Rick Hillier and Matt Macdonald.

GW


----------



## Big Foot (5 Jan 2005)

Wow, it's nice to see the Americans still trust us, even to this extent.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jan 2005)

I would be interested in knowing how III Corps came about having a Canadian officer as deputy commander.


----------



## Acorn (6 Jan 2005)

The article indicates that III Corps was, until recently, tasked with continental defence, and as such a US Staff College-trained Canadian MGen has traditionally been one of the two deputy comd of the corps for some time.

Acorn


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jan 2005)

But why have a foreign deputy commander froma country that provides no forces under the control of III Corps?


----------



## Acorn (6 Jan 2005)

There is a great deal of co-operation between Canada and the US. As a swabbie you are probably more plugged into that net than anyone wearing relish. However, I would have to ask the Yanks why they think it's a good idea. I suspect it's all in the interest of co-operation. If we had anything worthy of a US MGen to be DComd of, i would guess there would be one here.

Perhaps we shouldn't look the gift horse in the mouth?

Acorn


----------



## jrhume (6 Jan 2005)

I salute the general and all other Canadians who put their lives on the line in the effort to free millions from subjugation, wherever they may serve.  The men and women of the CF protect Canadian citizens from real evil, whether those protected realize it or not. 

The author of the article makes an important and too often overlooked point.  The lack of good will between American and Canada is a political issue, not rooted in the military of either country.

Jim


----------



## Armymedic (6 Jan 2005)

Another point to note, the Corps in which he is the deputy commander, is in itself larger then the Regular CF. Such experience in management, command and control of such an org cannot be reproduced here for a long time. If we are to have more people like the CDS aspire for NATO positions, they need this experience.


----------



## pbi (6 Jan 2005)

I can certainly echo that from my past and present experience with US military types: those who actually get to know us seem to think pretty highly of us. When I arrived here at CJTF76, one of the Deputy Comds said to me that ".._at least when the Canadians were running ISAF we knew it had a backbone_...".  The OC of a  US Army Inf Coy stationed at Camp Julien during the Presidential Election was full of praise for his TFK hosts and said he would come back to work with Canadians any time.

We love to bash ourselves on the head, but once you get out in the world a bit and see a few other armies, you realize that we are at or very near the top of the heap in a number of important areas. It is really dismal to see what a shambles so many of these other forces are. (I don't mean US or UK...) Cheers.


----------



## Recce41 (6 Jan 2005)

OLD NEWS. I wish it was the Brits. Like before, we got cheap.


----------



## pbi (6 Jan 2005)

Recce41 said:
			
		

> OLD NEWS. I wish it was the Brits. Like before, we got cheap.



What do you mean by that?

Cheers


----------



## Recce41 (6 Jan 2005)

PBI
 I had read the story a few months ago. As for cheap. During the 80s, there were posting to Britain. For all ranks. Now the only postings are for Majs and above. And the only posting I know of is the one our CIs going to. 
 The rest are to the US, officers only also. I have been snooping and there is no good postings for NCOs.


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Jan 2005)

One of III Corps' missions was to support our deployments to the Balkins. With the Canadian Army's experience in peacekeeping Ottawa
seconded a BG to III Corps to help prepare US troops deploying to the Balkins. As a result every 2 years a Canadian BG has served with III Corps. With the Balkins operation at an end it will be interesting to see if MG Natynczyk is replaced when his tour with III Corps is completed.


----------



## pbi (7 Jan 2005)

Recce41 said:
			
		

> PBI
> I had read the story a few months ago. As for cheap. During the 80s, there were posting to Britain. For all ranks. Now the only postings are for Majs and above. And the only posting I know of is the one our CIs going to.
> The rest are to the US, officers only also. I have been snooping and there is no good postings for NCOs.



Really? Contact CWO Brown, RSM 2PPCLI, and ask him about that. He was an instructor at the US Army Sgt Major Academy, returning to Canada to become RSM. I think that we also have NCOs on exchange with several of the US Army Schools. As well I am pretty sure that the Air Force posts WOs/NCOs to the US in NORAD and other jobs. Cheers.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jan 2005)

Recce 41

Have all the Armour Exchanges to Ft Knox and Washington dried up?  Lots of NCO's and Offrs were usually on exchange as Instructors at their schools, as we still find them (Brit, Irish, Aussie, and American) up in CTC Gagetown

GW


----------



## Recce41 (7 Jan 2005)

George 
 We only have a Maj now, in Knox. We cannot even send Officers and NCO down to Knox for Scout training. Others and myself have brought up Scout School in Knox/ Recce Train in Britain and in Germany.
 PBI
 As for CWO Brown? I was taking about non support trades. There is a Brit Maj and US SMaj at Tactics School, a US Capt at the Arty, and a Brit Capt at the Inf school. Besides looking though CFTPO, Career Manager, etc. Most were listed as for Maj+.  The only NCO postings for a NCO crewman is in Brussels. As a coffee boy. There are alot of posting for support trades. I should have put alil more detail. I knew about NORAD and the Navy. Sorry.


----------



## pbi (7 Jan 2005)

> As for CWO Brown? I was taking about non support trades



I'm not quite following you here. Inf is  a "non-support trade". Cheers.


----------



## atticus (7 Jan 2005)

Is there any pictures of him in Iraq? Or any other CF members?


----------



## bossi (7 Jan 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> I can certainly echo that from my past and present experience with US military types: those who actually get to know us seem to think pretty highly of us. When I arrived here at CJTF76, one of the Deputy Comds said to me that ".._at least when the Canadians were running ISAF we knew it had a backbone_...".   The OC of a   US Army Inf Coy stationed at Camp Julien during the Presidential Election was full of praise for his TFK hosts and said he would come back to work with Canadians any time.
> 
> We love to bash ourselves on the head, but once you get out in the world a bit and see a few other armies, you realize that we are at or very near the top of the heap in a number of important areas. It is really dismal to see what a shambles so many of these other forces are. (I don't mean US or UK...) Cheers.



I can certainly echo that, with numerous examples - however, I'll spare everybody the nausea (chuckle!)
Suffice it to say, I'd strongly encourage everybody NOT to have an inferiority complex WRT the CF!!!
It's foolish to "call ourselves down" when in fact there are so many who respect, and actually look up to us.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2005)

bossi said:
			
		

> I can certainly echo that, with numerous examples - however, I'll spare everybody the nausea (chuckle!)
> Suffice it to say, I'd strongly encourage everybody NOT to have an inferiority complex WRT the CF!!!
> It's foolish to "call ourselves down" when in fact there are so many who respect, and actually look up to us.



I would like to echo those remarks also, but found that when we "call ourselves down" it is usually due to inexperience of working with the various 'Forces' from other nations.  We judge ourselves harshly, because we have no real way to gauge ourselves without that experience.  I felt much the same way when I was in the SSF, but had a real eye opener when I went to Germany and was exposed to pers from other Armies.  Our basic soldiering skills far outclassed those of other nations.

GW


----------



## pbi (9 Jan 2005)

Part of our problem, IMHO, is the close proximity of the US. We get military penis envy. (_ooh-they've got *such* a big one!!!...)_. Of course if we compare ourselves against the worlds most capable military forces (especially in the highly selective way that many Canadians are prone to...) we will feel inferior. Surpriii--iiise!! However, if we take a look across the board, all things considered, at many (if not indeed most) of the world's military forces, we don;t come off too badly at all. (Putting aside sheer size for a moment). Cheers.


----------



## bossi (9 Jan 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> ... (_ooh-they've got *such* a big one!!!...)_. ...



Yah - but it's what you DO with it that matters ... !!


----------

